# Updates on my homemade skiff!



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

hey guys I know you need some entertainment so here you go. After beating the snot out of my boat in Captiva via trying to cross 3 foot breakers, running miles across a 1 foot chop, and being slammed into a barnicle covered dock in a wind storm overnight, the boat held up very well! Not a drop of water leaked into the boat and the livewell worked great, kept all my greenbacks alive and kicking even while cohabitating with the shrimp. 
But during my adventures I knoticed I needed to correct a few things. First she needed some rod holders, so I'll be installing one in the front and one in the back for now. Next I needed an easier way to access the electronics so I purchased an inspection hatch just big enough to get my hand through. Finally, I needed to redo the hatches, something happened when I cut them out, they didn't retain the shape I wanted, so I'm giving it another shot

Shot of me water testing her on the first day.









cutting the hole for the front rod holder









front rod holder set in place









rear rod holder in place









hole cut for the inspection hatch









hatch set in place









cut out of the new hatch lid









I planned to put the hatches still fresh with glass down so they might hold their shape, here I laid down some wax paper so it won't stick









glass laid out about to be wetted out









panels wieghted so hopefully when they dry they will retain thier shape.









I'll be putting another coat of interlux brightside on later tonight, or tomorrow morning, this time I'll add some grip to it so we don't slide around when it gets a little wet. more updates to come.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

looks good  good luck with the new lids


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I ordered a few cans of webbing from ace and I went to work today. This was the first time I used this stuff, it's extremely easy, works like silly string. However due to my inexperience I put it on way to heavy in certain spots and used alot more then I needed to.

masking everything off.


















webbing applied



























I'll be painting the rubrails this afternoon and trying to finish the hatches.


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Is that stuff really messy?


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

The webbing looks real good.  How much did you use?  Does it seem like it'll hold up fairly well?  

What kind of performance did you get? Any issues with the tunnel? What is the draft like?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> Is that stuff really messy?


yes and no, you should be careful when using it, but it was a much more controlled spray then I thought.



> The webbing looks real good. How much did you use? Does it seem like it'll hold up fairly well?
> 
> What kind of performance did you get? Any issues with the tunnel? What is the draft like?


I used 3 of the 4oz krylon cans, I wish I had bought 4 being they were so cheap so I'd have some left for touch ups. It is still curing so I don't know about the durability, however I have heard reports from alot of guys that it will hold up better then the paint I used.
I don't have a GPS and I'm still breaking in the motor so I don't have any real numbers yet. The pocket drive seems to be working very well, my motor is hung 3 inches above the hull bottom and is having no problems peeing or hooking up that I noticed. The draft is nothing, we got stuck once in Captiva on the flats off an oyster bar we drifted around at low tide. When I stepped off the boat to push us off the water was only ankle deep. So I'd say the draft with 2 men (235lbs and 250lbs), gear, and a full cooler is at the most 5 inches.
All in all it runs pretty nice as far as I'm concerned. As a Bonus my wife loves it too


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

> As a Bonus my wife loves it too


That's a very important measure of a project. It weighs heavily on how easy a sell the next one will be.

What type of paint did you end up using? I think I asked that before, but don't remember.

She looks good, I'm still moving on mine, but slower.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I used interlux brightside, but next time I'm just going to use tinted epoxy resin or a 2 part epoxy paint for more durability. Not knocking the brightside it works very well for a 1 part.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I used interlux brightside, but next time I'm just going to use tinted epoxy resin or a 2 part epoxy paint for more durability. Not knocking the brightside it works very well for a 1 part.



Don't waste your time tinting epoxy.
Go with Awlgrip.
Or Interlux Perfection if you don't want to spend the $$ on Awlgrip. 
I'm never going to use a one part paint again.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

[quote 
I'm never going to use a one part paint again.
[/quote]

and i'm reading this right before i spray my boat with brightside   :-? :-/


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> [quote
> I'm never going to use a one part paint again.


 and i'm reading this right before i spray my boat with brightside   :-? :-/[/quote]


lol
Don't get me wrong, I have used it with excellent outcome several times.
But now twice I've had the same problem where it never completely cures and peels right off.
So I'm just never going to use it again.

I'll use a catalyzed paint that for sure will chemically cure.


----------



## pmalanos (Oct 30, 2009)

You also shouldn't use a tinted epoxy as a topcoat because it is not resistant to UV rays. It will break down over time.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> You also shouldn't use a tinted epoxy as a topcoat because it is not resistant to UV rays. It will break down over time.


Done my homework on this already, thier are tints you can buy that have a uv stabilized additive, also their are some resins that are uv stabilized already and made to be used in the sun.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > You also shouldn't use a tinted epoxy as a topcoat because it is not resistant to UV rays.  It will break down over time.
> 
> 
> Done my homework on this already, thier are tints you can buy that have a uv stabilized additive, also their are some resins that are uv stabilized already and made to be used in the sun.



I still don't understand why you would go with tinted epoxy.
Go with Awlgrip.
It's proven, and top of the line.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Awlgrip application instructions:

http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/document.do?docId=184#1

Epoxy application instructions:

http://picasaweb.google.com/bdefalco/FinishingTheGrassSlipper#5266706800333552034

Which looks easier to obtain a gloss finish that's durable?   

Awlgrip cost per gallon $170
UV resistant clear epoxy $120


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Awlgrip application instructions:
> 
> http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/document.do?docId=184#1
> 
> ...


That's fine, if you needed a gallon.
One quart kit of Awlgrip costs $120 and becomes two sprayable quarts. 
We did the whole inside of a 19' Robalo except floor with it.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Str8, you are a pro with access to all the pro equipment. But how about a half-azzed garage builder like myself.
I can use a roller and brush, but you should see the mess I make when playing with my spraygun.
And the cleanup of spray equipment afterwards is a project in itself.
For a once in a while builder, epoxy keeps life simple.
For a pro, who is expected to produce perfection, Awlgrip is the right choice.


----------

